# Powerbook 17", Apple se moque du monde !!!



## diloume (27 Mars 2003)

J'ai téléphoné hier à la Fnac, on me dit, pas de problème début avril ! Je téléphone aujourdhui, on me dit plus de délais ! Lorsque l'on consulte certains sites on voit que la pomme livre normalement les ordis aux USA via les stores qui ont du stock, certaines personnes l'ont dans la semaine, voir dans les 15 jours via le net en direct Apple ! J'ai commandé le mien le 14 janvier à la Fnac, je n'ai toujours rien ! Cet ordinateur est le dernier apple commandé et même acheté ! Apple est une société qui méprise ses clients, parler à l'un de leur représentants et vous verrez que le ton adopté montre bien la chose ! A bon entendeur, salut !


----------



## @ybee (27 Mars 2003)

Vraiment une réaction débile...


----------



## JediMac (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par @ybee:</font><hr /> * Vraiment une réaction débile...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Mais non, une réaction d'enfant qui attend son jouet adoré et vénéré qui n'arrive pas. De la frustration donc. Quand il aura essayé la bête, je pense qu'Apple gardera son client.


----------



## diloume (27 Mars 2003)

Ce powebook est un outil de travail, on achète pas des jouets à 4200 euros, à moins d'être riche, ce qui n'est vraiment pas mon cas !!! Cet ordinateur devra être rentabilisé !!
En ce qui concerne la débilité de mes propos, on reste des consomateurs je crois ? Un powerbook est une machine à plus de 4000 euros et pas une boite de conserve à 3 euros, je pense qu'on a à ce titre le droit à un peu plus d'égard...Nan ? Je paye ma machine, en échange apple doit me livrer dans les délais un produit qui fonctionne !! Si elle n'est pas capable de respecter ses engagements, je ne vois pas pourquoi je resterai fidèle a une telle marque. J'ai commandé en l'espace de 2 ans 3 machines, Titanium, Imac G4, powerbook 17', les problèmes ont toujours, toujours étaient les mêmes....Faut arrêter de se moquer du monde....


----------



## mercutio (27 Mars 2003)

je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous commandez des machines que vous n'avez jamais vues.

Tout le monde sait qu'il vaut mieux attendre la disponibilité réelle de la machine et la prendre à ce moment là. (surtout quand les délais sont de 2 mois)...

Néanmoins Apple exagère. à l'heure où le renouvellement des machines tend à s'accélérer (moins de 6 mois), Apple nous présente des machines qui ne sont dispo que 3 mois plus tard. j'comprends pas surtout que ça a canabilisé les ventes de son 15" (ils ont des spécialistes MarKeTing chez eux ???).


----------



## nicky (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mercutio:</font><hr /> * je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous commandez des machines que vous n'avez jamais vues. * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai ça, au prix ouk c'est, il vaut mieux êtes sûr que c'est celui qui vous convient le mieux.

Personnellement je prends sur place : Un Powerbook with ketchup, une grande frite et un sprite !

Commander s'est bien si on veut un config spéciale, non ?

Vive le 15 pouces


----------



## filou95 (27 Mars 2003)

Faut pas exagérer ça fait des semaines qu'on sait que c'est pas dispo et les premiers servi le sont par l'apple store comme d'habitude, alors soit on achète à la FNAC en connaissance de cause pour la possibilité d'échange soit on commande sur l'apple store pour gagner quelques jours ou semaines pour les pressés !


----------



## woulf (27 Mars 2003)

Il est clair aussi que si tu leur parles de façon aussi agressive que tu écris chez apple, je comprends qu'ils soient peu enclins à se montrer "aimables"...

Etre un consommateur et raquer ne donne pas tous les droits non plus, et comme dit plus haut, on sait que ce machin n'est pas encore livré, qu'il y a des délais, que la seule certitude qu'on ait c'est qu'on est sûr de rien quant aux délais de livraison, etc...

Alors si c'est pour un outil de travail, soit on en achète un autre si on en a impérativement besoin là, aujourd'hui, tout de suite maintenant (le 15' 1ghz est encore très bien), soit on a impérativement besoin du 17, et on attend en se disant qu'on est pas le seul à pas être livré...

Perso hier, dans la fnac de Nice, j'ai demandé à un vendeur quels étaient les délais et il m'a dit: on n'en sait rien. et bin si j'en ai besoin impératif, je ne commande pas ça...


----------



## cham (27 Mars 2003)

Bah moi j'en ai vu un à la fnac de Lille cette semaine. (vous parlez bien du 17" ?)


----------



## diloume (27 Mars 2003)

Vous êtes vraiment tous des clients de rêve ! J'espère qu'au sein des société ou vous travaillez les personnes en vers lesquelles vous prenez des engagements sont aussi bienveillantes que cela. Je reproche à Apple de ne pas tenir ses engagemennts et de créé des injustices entre les modes de commande. Si je ne m'abuse, leur publicité ne dit pas qu'il vaut mieux acheter un ordinateurs  via leur store plutot qu'à la Fnac. Lorsque vous achetez un billet air-france dans une agence de voyage les conditions sont les mêmes que via un guichet de la compagnie, Non ? La date fixée était le 15 mars, jusqu'a celle-ci je trouve tout à fait normal d'attendre, les conditions sont fixées, une semaine après passe encore, pas de problème, mais lorsqu'on vous dit 15 après jours qu'il n'y a pas de délais, la je trouve ca exagéré...
Vous avez raison je crois, je vais de suite changer de crèmerie.....

Bye et merci pour vos bons conseils...
J


----------



## Jetsurfer (27 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mercutio:</font><hr /> * Néanmoins Apple exagère. à l'heure où le renouvellement des machines tend à s'accélérer (moins de 6 mois) * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu ne trouves pas cela un peu rapide?
Changer après 6 mois seulement ou bien on rentabilise à une vitesse vraiment élevée ou bien on désire être avec le dernier modèle tout le temps.
Pour ma part je trouve parfois que les délais d'Apple sont trop optimistes, et finalement ce n'est qu'une machine donc autant prendre ce qui est disponible, de toute façon le jour de l'achat elle est déjà dépassée.


----------



## nicky (27 Mars 2003)

Comme disait l'autre :

"Plus tard tu l'auras, plus longtemps sa valeur, il gardera."

Yoda


----------



## mercutio (27 Mars 2003)

le renouvellement s'était dans la gamme Apple pas chez les utilisateurs (bien que....).

J'ai toujours mon pismo


----------



## Onra (28 Mars 2003)

C'est moi où je vois des trolls partout aujourd'hui


----------



## woulf (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * C'est moi où je vois des trolls partout aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Espèce en voie d'apparition...


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par diloume:</font><hr /> * J'ai téléphoné hier à la Fnac, on me dit, pas de problème début avril ! * 

[/QUOTE]

On est encore fin-mars, non ? Tu ferais mieux d'attendre que soit passé le 10 avril avant de gueuler...


----------



## Jetsurfer (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mercutio:</font><hr /> * le renouvellement s'était dans la gamme Apple pas chez les utilisateurs (bien que....).

J'ai toujours mon pismo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oops  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ma part je dois vraiment changer j'en suis toujours avec mon Powerbook 1400.
L'avantage étant que je peux prendre n'importe quoi je suis dans le bon.


----------



## nekura (28 Mars 2003)

Je fais partie de ceux qui trouvent qu'Apple prend parfois ses clients un peu pour des imbéciles.

Ils mettent en vente des machines qui ne seront pas disponibles avant 3 mois ?
Ce n'est pas un problème, tant qu'ils jouent la transparence et qu'ils annoncent clairement quelle sera le délai de mise à disposition. 

Un écart de délai inattendu post-commande est aussi acceptable... Un produit peut avoir bien plus de succès qu'escompté, il peut y avoir des problèmes de fournisseurs, etc... 
C'est acceptable, oui, à condition de communiquer de manière transparente là-dessus. Je ne me satisfait pas d'un "Livraison vaguement quelque part dans un futur plus ou moins proche, sous toute réserve". 

Par contre, annoncer dès le début une date que l'on sait très bien être un flanc intégral, ça c'est inacceptable (dans mon échelle personnelle de valeurs).

J'ai eu la chance de ne pas "subir" cette habitude d'Apple d'annoncer des dates fantaisistes ; quand j'ai commandé mon Pb, on m'a annoncé qu'il ne serait dispo qu'un mois plus tard, et il est arrivé avec le délai prévu. Aucun problème, la couleur avait été annoncée.
Mais j'avoue que s'ils avaient un peu trop joué à l'arlesienne, j'aurais très certainement annulé ma commande. Il y a une différence entre client, et vache à lait ; l'assembleur de PC du coin de la rue montre bien plus de considération pour ses clients que ça.

Bien sûr, tout ceci n'est que mon avis, j'imagine que les intégristes d'Apple en ont un différent. Tant mieux, vive la diversité.


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Mars 2003)

G. Bush a envoyé un mail a S. jobs lui disant de ne pas fournir les putains de rosbifs  en Alu 17 ...


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * G. Bush a envoyé un mail a S. jobs lui disant de ne pas fournir les putains de rosbifs  en Alu 17 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu vas encore dire que je te cherche, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais tu devrais revoir le sens du terme rosbif en argot...

nous, c'est les fucking froggy


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

tu vas encore dire que je te cherche, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mais tu devrais revoir le sens du terme rosbif en argot...

nous, c'est les fucking froggy   * 

[/QUOTE]

[mega private joke]a bon alem c'est de l'argo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/mega private joke]


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Mars 2003)

Non serieux, G. Bush a bien envoyé un mail à S. Jobs pour stopper la ventes des alu 17 aux frenchies et en particulier à Ficelle ...


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

il a un 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tien j'ai un 17 qui doit arriver demain ou lundi


----------



## Nathalex (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par diloume:</font><hr />*Si je ne m'abuse, leur publicité ne dit pas qu'il vaut mieux acheter un ordinateurs  via leur store plutot qu'à la Fnac.*

[/QUOTE]
Vu sur la page d'accueil de l'Apple Store


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

Je suis assez d'accord avec diloume. J'ai été exaspéré avec les délais de la FNAC pour mon TI 550 et je l'ai acheté ailleurs ...

Quand au problème des gammes annonçée trop en avance, c'est embêtant car les produits ne devraient pas être commandables avant d'être réellement disponible.


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Mars 2003)

Oui mais a la FNAC il y a 6% de remise....

Mais si t'es riche, le problème est différent....


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Oui mais a la FNAC il y a 6% de remise....

Mais si t'es riche, le problème est différent.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est cool en effet. 6% sur un produit que tu ne peux pas avoir ... J'étais en mission à Paris et il me fallait de toute urgence un portable. Je ne pouvais pas attendre un mois de plus. Je l'ai eu tout de suite chez un revendeur Mac. Tant pis pour la FNAC, c'est encore un client de moins.


----------



## powerbook867 (29 Mars 2003)

Quand on est né sous une mauvaise étoile, on se met de suite une balle dans la tete. 
Moi, j'ai acheté direct mon powerbook a la Fnac de Valence. aucun souci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui mais j'ai une auréole sur la tete, c'est  pour ca...


----------



## nekura (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Quand on est né sous une mauvaise étoile, on se met de suite une balle dans la tete. 
Moi, j'ai acheté direct mon powerbook a la Fnac de Valence. aucun souci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oui mais j'ai une auréole sur la tete, c'est  pour ca... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le PB 867 était peut-être également très largement disponible à l'époque où tu l'as acheté, non ?
Ici, on parle d'une machine qui vient juste de sortir.


----------



## nicky (29 Mars 2003)

Finalement, on en revient toujours au basic :

L'offre et la demande

En tout cas il semble que le 15 avec 1 Ghz soit à nouveau dispo à la FNAC !

Moi j'y vais !


----------



## macatos (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par diloume:</font><hr /> *Je paye ma machine, en échange apple doit me livrer dans les délais un produit qui fonctionne !! Si elle n'est pas capable de respecter ses engagements, je ne vois pas pourquoi je resterai fidèle a une telle marque.

* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi je suis d'accord avec lui et je pense que dire que cette reaction est debile est idiot, j'ai eu le meme bleme avec le nouvel I-Mac a sa sortie et j'ai l'impression que ton powerBook prend le meme chemin......(je ne te le souhaite pas d'ailleurs)
Quand on ne sait pas on dit pas. Autant dire que les delais ne sont pas definis que de faire tourner le client en bourique ce qu'Apple a tendence a faire de plus en plus. On est bon pour acheter et fermer sa g....... Ceci dit et malgre mes deboires je ne suis pas pret de changer de plate-forme.
A titre info, DARTY a des 17" en stock, comme quoi il faut aussi frapper a la bonne porte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps: desole pour les accents mais le QWERTY ne les aime pas trop


----------



## minime (30 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi _de plus en plus_ ? Il y avait déjà du retard lors de la sortie du tout premier iBook en 1999 par exemple. Situation aggravée par un tremblement de terre à Taiwan. En général il faut éviter les nouveaux modèles si on veut être livré.


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi de plus en plus ? Il y avait déjà du retard lors de la sortie du tout premier iBook en 1999 par exemple. Situation aggravée par un tremblement de terre à Taiwan. En général il faut éviter les nouveaux modèles si on veut être livré. * 

[/QUOTE]

Certes mais quand le nouveau modèle est sorti, tu as nettement moins envie de l'ancien. Quand j'ai commandé mon TI/550, il était hors de question de prendre la gamme précédente : je voulais une Radéon ...


----------



## 406 (1 Avril 2003)

un 17 " ? impératif pour travailler ?  et si il a un défaut ? étant un nouveau modèle, ca peut arriver. de quoi il aura l'air celui qui a commander cette ordi. de qq qui n'a pas réfléchi avant et qui fait acheter sans tester.


----------



## grenoble (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 406:</font><hr /> * un 17 " ? impératif pour travailler ?  et si il a un défaut ? étant un nouveau modèle, ca peut arriver. de quoi il aura l'air celui qui a commander cette ordi. de qq qui n'a pas réfléchi avant et qui fait acheter sans tester.  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un raisonnement assez pervers. Il faut bien qu'il y est des premiers modèles, et des premiers acheteurs.

Apple ne fait pas exprès de faire des erreurs. Et attendre, attendre encore n'est jamais très recommandé en informatique, un domaine où l'obsolescence se compte en semaines.

Et regarde la Peugeot 406, puisque tu sembles l'apprécier, elle a un défaut qui ne l'a pas empêché de se vendre à des milliers d'exemplaires.


----------



## 406 (1 Avril 2003)

lequel ??? j'ai rien trouvé sur mon coupé. premiere série de 1997 !! à part la sono que j'ai virer.


----------



## grenoble (1 Avril 2003)

---
Le constructeur français a décidé d'engager une campagne de rappel de quelque 200.000 berlines 406 "restylisées", dont la première immatriculation est postérieure à mars 1999.

"En tapant d'une certaine manière sur la tôle, cela dégage la serrure de son ancrage et permet d'ouvrir le coffre", a expliqué le porte-parole du constructeur. A cause de ce défaut, le coffre peut être ouvert sans effraction. Une aubaine pour les voleurs qui en ont déjà profité. Et c'est la raison qu'invoque Peugeot pour expliquer sa discrétion après la parution de plusieurs articles de presse sur ce sujet : "Peugeot, qui avait déjà pris en compte ce problème, n'avait pas souhaité lui donner une large publicité, de manière à éviter une augmentation probable des tentatives d'effractions".
---
autoactu.com

c'était en juillet 2002.
comme quoi, contrairement à ton affirmation, les premiers modèles étaient exempt de ce problème, il est apparu avec les modèles suivants


----------



## 406 (1 Avril 2003)

et si tu démarre un mac sous x en mode target. il peux avoir toutes les protections que tu veux. on peux tout piquer. alors leur mots de passe , pffff. 
non, ce que je juste dire, c'est que si t'as besoin d'une voiture pour bosser et qu'un nouveau modèle doit se pointer, tu l'attend pas à moins que ce soit pour la frime.
ps: le coupé n'est pas touché par ce problème. la 205 s'ouvre avec sa propre antenne de radio.


----------



## FabriceG (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 406:</font><hr /> * et si tu démarre un mac sous x en mode target. il peux avoir toutes les protections que tu veux. on peux tout piquer. alors leur mots de passe* 

[/QUOTE]Non ! pas si le firmware du mac est protégé ! Et là, impossible de booter avec un CD ou en Target ou en OS 9 sans montrer patte blanche. Vraiment nécessaire si le mac en question est accessible physiquement à d'autres personnes "non fiables"


----------



## FabriceG (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 406:</font><hr /> *la 205 s'ouvre avec sa propre antenne de radio* 

[/QUOTE]C'est un nouveau modèle de powerbook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ah ! une voiture ! Voyons, voyons


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2003)

Normal que le coffre soit si facilement ouvrable. Y a pas de Firewall !!!


----------



## SirDeck (3 Avril 2003)

Personne à reçu son 17" ????
J'ai un pote qui me dit qu'il a reçu le sien !
De toute façon j'ai dû le commander... sinon, le budget allait me filet entre le doigt. Super-cool de toute façon. Mon seul problème c'était de le faire tenir sur mon vélo comme mon Ti.
En parlant de coffre, quelqu'un connaîtrait une mallette en dure pour le 17" afin que j'y monte le dispositif d'accrochage rapide de mon Bitwinnnnnnn ? Un truc pas trop lourd, sinon après il y a un trop gros ballot à l'arrière.


----------



## woulf (3 Avril 2003)

Vu la largeur du 17, ca va te faire un super aileron-spoiler pour ton bitwin


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr /> * En parlant de coffre, quelqu'un connaîtrait une mallette en dure pour le 17" afin que j'y monte le dispositif d'accrochage rapide de mon Bitwinnnnnnn ? Un truc pas trop lourd, sinon après il y a un trop gros ballot à l'arrière.









* 

[/QUOTE]

tu ferais mieu de le garder sur le dos, il souffrira moins des vibrations que sur un porte bagage.


----------



## SirDeck (3 Avril 2003)

Certes mais mon dos, lui, n'est pas garanti par Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon Ti a déjà fait plus de 3500 km sur le porte-bagages. souvent en veille. je l'éteins maintenant car j'ai changé de batterie et celle que j'ai provoque le syndrome du coma spontané. J'ai mis un bout de mousse pour améliorer la situation, mais dans le doute... En attendant, le ti sur le porte-bagages, c'est cool. Le dos n'est pas trempé à l'arrivé, quel confort.
Mais le 17" ne passera pas dans le panier, ou alors en le mettant sur le côté. Mais j'aimerais lui trouver et lui bricoler quelque chose de plus confortable. S'il existait une petite mallette ajustée, en dure, je pourrais y fixer le dispositif d'accrochage rapide de Décathlon et se serait super pratique. Sans parler du fait que si je me gamelle (ce qui ne m'est pas encore arrivé), une mallette rigide serait plus sûre. en plaçant la mallette dans la longueur, je ne devrais pas accrocher les rétros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un aileron de compétition


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Avril 2003)

cherche peut-être du côté des malettes alu pour photographes, il en existe des remplies de mousse prédécoupée en petits cubes. on y fait un trou de la taille voulue en retirant la quantité de ces petits cubes nécessaire. du sur mesure quoi.

par exemple, chez mmf-pro  (distributeur de matos photo pro à pantin), ils ont des malettes Underwater Kinetics en plastique ultra costaud, de toutes tailles et avec le système de mousse dont je parle. y'en a d'autres


----------



## grenoble (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr /> * Certes mais mon dos, lui, n'est pas garanti par Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je te rassures ou je t'inquiète, c'est selon, mais le powerbook sur le porte-bagage ce n'est vraiment pas garanti par Apple et encore moins par ton assurance.
un ami faisait un peu comme toi, il a fait une chûte après qu'une voiture n'ait pas respecté un feu rouge, la malette qui contenait le powerbook s'est ouverte en tombant par terre et le powerbook s'est mangé le trottoir; son assureur lui a répliqué un laconique: il aurait dû être dans un sac à dos. poubelle.

j'ai reçu mon sac à dos 17", celui disponible sur l'Apple Store, et il est superbe, tous les sacs de cette marque sont d'ailleurs incroyablement bien finis et très sûrs. je comprends qu'un sac à dos n'est pas très pratique, mais pour la valeur de l'objet contenu, je sais faire des sacrifices


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2003)

et puis, une plaque d'aluminium dans le dos,
a protege la colonne vertebrale en cas de chute.


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * et puis, une plaque d'aluminium dans le dos,
a protege la colonne vertebrale en cas de chute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca doit quand même faire mal ...


----------



## ficelle (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ca doit quand même faire mal ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

va savoir,
ça m'aurait peut etre epargné deux cotes lors de ma derniere gamelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quoique je n'ai pas l'habitude de traverser le luberon avec un powerbook dans le dos, et encore moins sur le porte bagage.


----------



## SirDeck (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * cherche peut-être du côté des malettes alu pour photographes, il en existe des remplies de mousse prédécoupée en petits cubes. on y fait un trou de la taille voulue en retirant la quantité de ces petits cubes nécessaire. du sur mesure quoi.

par exemple, chez mmf-pro  (distributeur de matos photo pro à pantin), ils ont des malettes Underwater Kinetics en plastique ultra costaud, de toutes tailles et avec le système de mousse dont je parle. y'en a d'autres?  * 

[/QUOTE]




C'est sûr qu'avec ça, mon portable serait bien à l'abri ! Par contre, c'est un peu volumineux et sans doute lourd. Pas évident comme top case de vélo. Mais il faut en parler à Apple. Avec ces valises-là, il est sans doute possible de parachuter directement les Alu book chez le client 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chouette site en attendant (je suis un peu photographe à mes heures).

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par grenoble:</font><hr /> * je te rassures ou je t'inquiète, c'est selon, mais le powerbook sur le porte-bagage ce n'est vraiment pas garanti par Apple et encore moins par ton assurance.
un ami faisait un peu comme toi, il a fait une chûte après qu'une voiture n'ait pas respecté un feu rouge, la malette qui contenait le powerbook s'est ouverte en tombant par terre et le powerbook s'est mangé le trottoir; son assureur lui a répliqué un laconique: il aurait dû être dans un sac à dos. poubelle * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais c'est toujours comme ça un assureur. Il aurait été dans un sac à dos qu'il lui aurait dit qu'il aurait dû être dans un top case. Il aurait été dans un top case qu'il lui aurait dit qu'il aurait dû être dans une volvo, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle était maintenue comment sur le porte-bagages sa précieuse mallette ? Pourquoi elle s'est ouverte ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * et puis, une plaque d'aluminium dans le dos, 
a protege la colonne vertebrale en cas de chute. * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas si sûre justement ! Tant qu'à se planter autant se planter sans charge sur le dos.

J'ai trouvé ça chez Samsonite. Le premier modèle à déjà été présenté sur ce forum. Idéal pour le Ti, il est trop petit pour le 17". Dommage la couleur rappelle celle de la machine et? celle du cadre du Bitwin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trêve de coquetterie. On à celui là qui correspond assez aux dimensions :





Data Norm 
Product: 121*014 
Outside dimensions: 
: 46 x 40 x 14 cm 
Capacity:: 14.2 l 

?  Durable ABS shells. 
?  Cushioning foam inside for extra protection. 
?  Glass fibre reinforced frame. 
?  "Right-side-up" feature prevents the case from being opened when upside down. 
?  Adjustable document portfolio. 
?  Combination lock. 
?  Removable foam/divider. 
?  Notebook compartment dimensions: 39 x 30 x 05 cm 

Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que ce n'est pas métalique. Je crains des possibilités de casse au niveau du système de fixation rapide que je souhaiterais installer. Le prix aussi : 205Euros


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

ça y est ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai un 17" sur mon bureau


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Avril 2003)

un en panne ?


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

non, il fonctionne bien !


----------

